# What juvie fish have yellow fins? besides Acei...



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

I have a couple yellow tail Acei juvies in my tank, and my friend decided to bring over the three out of her tank since they are going to be way to big for her 55. She put them in my tank, and they don't look like my Acei. The body shape is similar (most juvie cichlids look the same...), but the little yellow on their fins faded to nothing. Mine were almost purple with bright yellow fins, and these guys are now a gray-muddy juvenile color, with yellow fins on the bottom.

Any ideas? Verticle bars when they get all flared up. She got them from the one good pet shop in the area. He's got a tank of mixed cichlids and has them listed by breed, and seems to know which ones are which, but he thinks these were a trade in, so he guessed at their breed...

I know the pet shop she got them from, he's got a great reputation for clean tanks, and she's had these fish by themselves for about 3 weeks without any problems, so I wasn't worried about putting them straight in my tank, they've essentially been in QT in her tank, anyways.

Any clue as to what they are? I can try to get a few pictures tonight.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you see them before you got them? They could simply still be stressed from the move and aren't showing their normal colors yet. Time will tell, so will pics  Could be their a mixed breed also.


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

Saw them in her tank and they were a grayish - purple, with a touch of yellow on their bottom fin and tail fin. I'll attempt to get pics tonight.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Yup, need pics


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

Here are some pics

In these next two pics, two of them in each of the pics (3 fish all together).



















With one of the Acei - you can see the difference in color



















They are really starting to get some bars. When she brought them over, they were almost all silver. Now, especially at feed time, they bar up. See the yellow on their fins, tho? I have no idea what they are...[/img]


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I've had a sub-dom male ice blue zebra look similar, but man, those are really pale.

The shape is more Acei like though.


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

They are starting to show some more baring and the yellow on their fins is becoming darker. Not as dark as the Acei, tho. My acei are purple with dark yellow fins. 
The baring isn't all the way down their body, tho, making me wonder if they are some type of elongatus...


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Those look like a sub-dominant (or not colored up) Ice Blue Zebra (top dorsal is orange/red)


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

Hmm, that's a possibility. Guess I'm gonna have to wait til they start to color up...


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Here's a male ice blue that isn't colored up all the way:










I guess they could be a hybrid.


----------

